# Pole for people who have used jeeps for driveways



## theplowmeister

Please ONLY people who have used Jeeps and F/S (Full Sized) pickups answer the pole.


----------



## bhmjwp

A Jeep Wrangler or Cherokee w/Sno-way plow is as good as it gets for driveways. Next year am going to play with a Wrangler w/Sno-way front and a 7' back plow for condo's. Not sure how committed I will be-don't think I can get the pricing out of these-condo's are cheap people. Around here I've seen prices of 100 drives at $10 per unit. Does not sound too bad at 1st-but think of the increased liability for the $.


----------



## hydro_37

I have used a Jeep CJ-7 before and use F/S trucks now. The trucks are more useful in my situation. Just as fast if the right operator is in the truck


----------



## flykelley

For my driveways the Jeep works a lot better. A lot less backing up and trying to plow what was missed. It also gets used for a couple small commercial lots. This for me was a great addition to my F/S trucks. Jeeps are for driveways for me.


Mike


----------



## martyman

Its spelled POLL...:laughing:


----------



## theplowmeister

martyman;1024994 said:


> its spelled poll...:laughing:


d'ohhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ken643

check out some of my jeep plowing videos under storm pics Millburn NJ. I used a dodge ext cab 8 ft bed for 3 several years, I dont know how I did some of the driveways with that truck. I then went to jeep cherokee, now 2004 wrangler rubicon, Its awesome fro driveways!!


----------



## 89MJComanche

You guys all want these light plastic POS plow setups...

Buy an DAMN STEEL PLOW like a Meyer!! Realize that once you plow with a vehicle, it's always a plow vehicle and will never be your cherry GEM every again.

Buy a used XJ for $500.
Rehab it, with brakes, rotors, drums, brake lines, U-Joints, Ball Joints, Fluid Changes, etc. Strip out all the carpet to keep track of the rust and wash the salt out quicker. Hell I've never ever even purchased a new plow setup. Always bought other peoples used neglected **** and repaired it. 

Slap a set of Mud Slinger Retreads on your XJ plow vehicle and give it HELL!!


----------



## corbel

ken643;1026576 said:


> check out some of my jeep plowing videos under storm pics Millburn NJ. I used a dodge ext cab 8 ft bed for 3 several years, I dont know how I did some of the driveways with that truck. I then went to jeep cherokee, now 2004 wrangler rubicon, Its awesome fro driveways!!


ken, are you salting at all? I used my wrangler for first season last year, and for plowing, it was much better than the ram 2500 used previously, but what a PITA for salting. I have made a decent little setup to make it as painless as possible, but trying to figure out a better way still.

Curious what other's are doing with these little beasts. The route is mostly large residential drives and walks, with a handfull of small commercial.


----------



## tjmahl

For years my Dad and I used F/S truck for driveways then we got a used Jeep and now we cannot believ ewe ever plowed the driveways with a F/S truck. I am starting to see a new trend where all the neighbors are getting mad at snow being pushed across the street in front of their property so now we pushin snow onto the customers lawn from each side of the driveway. I would have a very hard time fitting a truck in the driveway to do that.


----------



## YardMedic

The closest I came to a Jeep is a 97 2-door Tahoe which had incredibly short wheelbase for a f/s truck. It was by far the best f/s truck I've used for driveways, and I would love to have a Jeep for driveways as I am 90% residential


----------



## ff610

Thought of buying a Jeep for some of my larger sidewalks... Just haven't found one for the right price.


----------



## Louiso

Well it just really depends. if its a heavy snow the jeep doesnt do very good because of the heavy load. The truck then does better. plus it also depends on the size of the drive ways.


----------



## ken643

How does the jeep plow with the 4 inch lift kit? any issues? modifications?
thanks


----------



## Louiso

ken643;1055848 said:


> How does the jeep plow with the 4 inch lift kit? any issues? modifications?
> thanks


well shes my baby so she hasnt gotten her plow yet. i am waiting for a cheap one that matches the paint. 
but we have a black stock one with snow way and it does pretty good and another dude on here has a 4 inch lift and plows with it. my buddys jeep has a 3in lift and its a monster


----------



## corbel

Mine has a 4in as well, and had to weld an extra hole for the pins to level it out when angled, worked like a charm. The only storm I had trouble with was the really wet big one. When I got back for round two there was like 8in of cement and the lot is usually pushed up hill. I had to take some bites out of it at first, took a little longer than usual, but worth it when we have nice days like today and I can put the top down.

Seriously, my one and only complaint is the salting. I am thinking about getting a colorado because of it. I cant be the only one who salts after plowing


----------



## theplowmeister

I do residential and they dont want salt


----------



## linckeil

i started doing residential in a 1960 willys cj5. did that for about 5 years then the jeep screamed mercy after 42 years. it was an awesome machine with front and rear dana powerlocks.

i went to a full size pickup and found i had to drop some of my customers because their driveways were too tight and intricate for a pickup. 

but i'll take a full size truck over the jeep for about 80% of the driveways out there.


----------



## 89MJComanche

DONT PLOW WITH A LIFT!! 

If you have a lift kit to fit larger tires or for articulation you are creating a significant amount of drive line torsion and force by lifting. A 2" or a HDCOIL lift to offset the weight of the plow or salt or ballast etc is OK... But seriously... You can by a DAMN JEEP XJ Cherokee for $500... there is a 1996 up the street from me with no rust on it, for sale for $400 right now.... BUY ONE... slap a set of ZJV8 MOOG Replacement Coils ($89/pr at Autozone) into the front, and put a used Plow setup on it for about $1000 and PLOW THE **** OUT OF THE THING!!

Once again... once you plow with a Jeep... it is a JUNK plow vehicle, or else you are just plowing for the novelty of plowing and not really working the **** out of your setup... in that case, save the $$$$ of buying a plow and save the diminished value of plowing with your novelty, and hire some ******* with a rust bucket to plow your driveway for $30 a pass instead.


----------



## theplowmeister

You are entitled to your opinion, But I disagree with you on just about all of your points. I bought a new TJ and put a plow on it (Ive done that 3 times) I used the same jeep to go to Moab UT (I drive out from Boston) for 1 month of 4 wheeling at a time. I've been out 12 times. and I spent 3 months travailing around the country jeeping Boston to California. I've plowed for 24 years with a lift on my jeeps. I plow about 60 large driveways a storm per jeep. so they get used. I now have 2 jeeps and about 100 driveways. one jeep had 250K miles on it when I sold it. Ive never sold one of my plow keeps with less than 150K. 

Dont tell me I dont plow with it or that I'm didling around with it (60 large drives per storn). Snow plowing does NOT turn my jeeps to junk. Of course I plow with TJs it might be different for XJs



you will notice I got my point across without ****.


----------



## corbel

my $0.02 is that is the driver that kills the jeep/vehicles. Put me in a 1 ton dually and if I wanted to i could break it doing 2 car driveways.


----------



## Plow Man Jim

Ha Ha Ha I have been plowing for 3 years now and my Sweet looking Cherokee with the 4" lift and 31x10:50x15's M/T's B FG'S is just as sweet as it was the day I bought it used over 7 years ago. People still tell me it's one of the Nicest Cherokees that they have ever seen. Your opinion is just that. And I'm sure that there are more out there doing the very same thing.. You don't have to beat a plow vehicle to death to do a good Job. Maintained good and a good washing and a good coat of wax and my 127,000 miles Cherokee is just as good as new..


----------



## 18lmslcsr

Agreed.... Lol!

C.


----------

